# master plumbers wage



## gordos610 (May 30, 2009)

Hi there everyone , I am looking for some help here . I am a master plumber in east pa. A hvac contractor asked me if i would be interested in opening a plumbing shop under there name . They have over 30,000 in customers already . I have about 2500 customers , But in the last 5 to 6 years i been doing a lot commercial jobs. It seems like all i do is work 7 days a week . and not making much money. Since i will shutting down my company to join this much bigger company (they have over 30 hvac techs working for them) I was wondering what kind of $$$ do you think i should get from them . It is all service based company , no big jobs , I thought since it is my license and over 30 experience i should get a lot more then just a tech . What is your thoughts . My wife loves this ideal cause i never shut off work :laughing:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I think you need to ask for a salary. I would not be interested in working for a hourly wage and providing a license for the business. What about performance bonuses?

If I was in your place, I would find a weekly number I was happy with and add 15 percent, that should get the conversation rolling.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

gordos610 said:


> Hi there everyone , I am looking for some help here . I am a master plumber in east pa. <snip>
> 
> Do I know you?


----------



## john433 (Mar 20, 2013)

I no here in pa I always made as much as a master unless you are pulling permits for them then I no guys get paid per permit pulled what county in pa do you live wages get higher closer to Philly .


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I would demand a salary plus 50% of the profit coming from YOUR license.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

$100,000 + 10% Gross Sales.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

You may want to ask around in your area. Holding the license doesn't count for much in some areas. :no: You have a license and 2,500 customers, they have 30,000 customers. Sounds like you want this opportunity. At 30,000 customers, I highly doubt they will allow you to play hardball for the big bucks.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I think it depends on what kind of revenue you can generate.. Are you a sales type plumber or a t&m type plumber? 

If your sales based and you can bring in some big numbers then you deserve a percentage.. Money is a great motivator for most.


----------



## gordos610 (May 30, 2009)

Well where i live you need a master plumber license for permits to be pulled , water heaters, bath rooms, hell even a faucet in some places . so no they need a master plumber license for sure. My business is not failing . but i cannot stop working or say no to jobs . even if i am not making much $$$. All work and lil pay. Because some of my loser employees cost me $ in there mistakes or call backs . But that is a story for another day. They are offering me top of the floor position , I would be the main guy with workers under me right off the bat . And since i can do service one day then teach the next day and then pull the permits for all there jobs . Also i have my own backhoe and dump truck . Cause we all know the real money is water lines and sewer dig jobs . Thanks again for your thoughts .

I am thinking 80 K plus 15% bonus. I would really think about shutting my business down .


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

gordos610 said:


> Well where i live you need a master plumber license for permits to be pulled , water heaters, bath rooms, hell even a faucet in some places . so no they need a master plumber license for sure. My business is not failing . but i cannot stop working or say no to jobs . even if i am not making much $$$. All work and lil pay. Because some of my loser employees cost me $ in there mistakes or call backs . But that is a story for another day. They are offering me top of the floor position , I would be the main guy with workers under me right off the bat . And since i can do service one day then teach the next day and then pull the permits for all there jobs . Also i have my own backhoe and dump truck . Cause we all know the real money is water lines and sewer dig jobs . Thanks again for your thoughts .
> 
> I am thinking 80 K plus 15% bonus. I would really think about shutting my business down .


I understand the part that they have to have a Master's license. They don't necessarily need yours. In some areas, there are a lot of Masters not working too much, that would drive down the value if that was the case in your area.

Didn't they put an offer on the table? IMO, putting a number out first puts you at a disadvantage in negotiating.


----------



## gordos610 (May 30, 2009)

They told me they were going to make up package for me . I just wanted to see what you guys thought it would be . and what it take you to shut your business. to take a 9 to 5 job


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd say if your working 7 days a week and not making much you should have raised your rates awhile ago.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

gordos610 said:


> They told me they were going to make up package for me . I just wanted to see what you guys thought it would be . and what it take you to shut your business. to take a 9 to 5 job


Do you want a 9 - 5 job? Will you be able to turn it off, like your wife is hoping? What if it does not work out, would you be upset that you shut down your business? What are your other options? Will you be able to work for someone and follow orders?

Money is one thing to consider, but certainly not the only consideration.

Also, food for thought - Do you trust this company? Will they toss you out (and get a cheaper Master Plumber) once they get up and running?


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

Don't overlook the dollar amount their benefits are worth to you, such as medical insurance.

Your value to them is measured not just in the license you provide, but your productivity. Your leadership over those men can be anywhere from tremendous to lousy. If it's tremendous, productivity should be high and your pay will show it. So I expect their offered package to be strong on the commission or bonus side and modest on the salary side.

Look for boundaries regarding time off. Some companies want you to be available after you clock out.

At any rate, don't sell your soul with a non-compete agreement. Keep your customer list in case this doesn't work out.

And here's a personal testimony: I work alone. I'm off whenever I choose to be. I don't make much money, but I'm happier than almost everyone I know who does.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*do both....*

you should probably get around 40 per hour...
now do you consider that too low???

 I certainly would not shut down your business or throw away the 2500 service customers you have earned for yourself over the years... that is not smart 

and I would certainly keep the phone number in your name.... you can make a lot of coin on the side too...

you never know what might happen once you burn your own bridge........ 

things change, shi/ happens... 
people can get laid off every day....
large companies fail...things dont work out....

cats start sleeping with dogs.... 
the whole thing goes to hell ect...

you never know.....:blink:


----------



## gordos610 (May 30, 2009)

Ok great, this why i came on here. For everyones ideals and thoughts I thank you all. And when the offer comes I will let you all know what it is . My biggets proable is like someone else brang up . I could built there business up and in 3 years they can bring in some young guy who just got his master license to replace me . Thanks again


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Kevan said:


> Look for boundaries regarding time off. Some companies want you to be available after you clock out.
> 
> At any rate, don't sell your soul with a non-compete agreement. Keep your customer list in case this doesn't work out.
> 
> And here's a personal testimony: I work alone. I'm off whenever I choose to be. I don't make much money, but I'm happier than almost everyone I know who does.


 

me too.... 
I am much happier now than when I had 10 dumb-asses working for me...but I am making more money


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

10 dumbasses are only as dumb as ther leader !!!


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> 10 dumbasses are only as dumb as ther leader !!!


 
Have you been talking to my guys?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No. Just don't care for the way m mark always refers to his employees Like he's gods gift to plumbing and all if them are dumbasses. Not saying much about the guy who hired them !!!


----------



## aprilmayb (Feb 11, 2013)

gordos610 said:


> Well where i live you need a master plumber license for permits to be pulled , water heaters, bath rooms, hell even a faucet in some places . so no they need a master plumber license for sure. My business is not failing . but i cannot stop working or say no to jobs . even if i am not making much $$$. All work and lil pay. Because some of my loser employees cost me $ in there mistakes or call backs . But that is a story for another day. They are offering me top of the floor position , I would be the main guy with workers under me right off the bat . And since i can do service one day then teach the next day and then pull the permits for all there jobs . Also i have my own backhoe and dump truck . Cause we all know the real money is water lines and sewer dig jobs . Thanks again for your thoughts .
> 
> I am thinking 80 K plus 15% bonus. I would really think about shutting my business down .


Why would you shut it down? Why would you not sell your business while it still has value?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

If you need a master rather than shutting down just hire one. If you have employes that make bone head mistakes it probably because you put them in uncharted waters. With a master hired you could hands on train them. If it still wasn't working then it isn't a good match. Respect of a employes ability s will gain you their respect and they will strive to learn and do there best for you. Try it you will see that I am right


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

John has the idea with the salary and percentage.

Before I give you my idea what is your job scope?

You're the qualifier
Lead generation?
Do the work?
Build contacts for the plumbing side ie partners such as tile, countertops, cabinets etc.
What are the plan for expansion
Where do you fit into those plans


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

aprilmayb said:


> Why would you shut it down? Why would you not sell your business while it still has value?


 
5-6 years and only 2500 or so clients. There is no value other than tools. You're looking at 500 or less customers a year, most companies will want 300-400 a month.


----------



## Pipe layer (Mar 10, 2013)

I agree with what Phat Cat said earlier let them give you a number and see if it is what you had in mind. I will tell you this ... make sure that you will be happy working for someone else. After many years of being self employed it isn't very easy to not have complete control of the reins. I didn't sell mine but did go to work for someone else making more that what you said you were going to ask for. And HATED it. Just think it through.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Along with salary, find out what is expected of your time. I once was in the same position. Was offered what I thought was a good salary based on in my mind the "9-5" and then found myself working 80-100 hours a week. Suddenly the "salary" wasn't so good


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No. Just don't care for the way m mark always refers to his employees Like he's gods gift to plumbing and all if them are dumbasses. Not saying much about the guy who hired them !!!


That may be true, but I don't know this dude.... but I agree in principle, most do not want to work/learn a trade these days. If I go back in biz again, I'll work by myself, as long as these aching bones will let me.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

mtfallsmikey said:


> That may be true, but I don't know this dude.... but I agree in principle, most do not want to work/learn a trade these days. If I go back in biz again, I'll work by myself, as long as these aching bones will let me.


Look at the money apprentices get these days, I started off making 6.50 an hour back in 1993, near where I live now they might get lucky to get 8.00 an hour. With gas at 3.60 a gallon forget it. But its all relative, the top service guy in Dover, Delaware might get 18.00 an hour as a journeyman. An hour up the road in Wilmington, Delaware the top service guy for a company will get 27.00 an hour. The problem is as you go north to Wilmington and Philly the COL goes up. Up there you would be lucky to rent a three bedroom house for 1300 a month.

The best part is the companies down this way charge the same as the big companies do up north, but the pay has always been behind everywhere else, that's why this area is full of handymen doing plumbing, electrical and whatever else. Unless you are doing your own thing, its not easy to make a decent living.

Back to apprentices, my nephew had enough in his third year of his plumbing apprenticeship, the company he worked for pushed sales like crazy and he was good at it, but he had no time for sewers and crawl spaces. Why kill himself for less pay, he took what he learned and went into selling cars at age 23. Now he is 25, a sales manager at a major dealership in West Chester, PA making over 100,000 grand a year.

If you can't start off making at least 10 an hour in 2013, then I don't blame kids for not getting into it. What do you take home after taxes making 10 an hour, 290 maybe 300 times 4 and that's 1200 a month. Between rent, gas food, electric, phones, and cable good luck with that. Lets not forget medical ins, then you might be taking home 200 - 220 a week.

Some kids might be lucky enough to have parents that will hand them cash whenever they need it, heck my wife's cousin and her husband make 250,000 grand a year plus his mom gives them $ 10,000 grand every Christmas. If you have someone paying your way as a grownup in your 20s to 30s, again you can make 10 or 11 an hour, but if you are trying to make it on your own its not enough money for the hassle and what our bodies go through.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I was just talking to my boss today. He said dover is the most competitive market in our state. Nobody has any money and we have to many plumbers for the area. Said the companies from up north and down south want no parts of dover. I really don't wanna commute. I need to move. BTW a 1 bedroom apartment in dover is $700+ a month and they are old and run down for the ones that cheap. Cost of living for dover is so high because so many people commute an hour or more every day where the wages are better.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

dclarke said:


> I was just talking to my boss today. He said dover is the most competitive market in our state. Nobody has any money and we have to many plumbers for the area. Said the companies from up north and down south want no parts of dover. I really don't wanna commute. I need to move. BTW a 1 bedroom apartment in dover is $700+ a month and they are old and run down for the ones that cheap. Cost of living for dover is so high because so many people commute an hour or more every day where the wages are better.


Its probably higher in Wilmington but not much and the pay in Dover does stink, a little more down here, not much and its only really busy here from April till October. I need to get some papers signed up in Wilmington to take my Masters test, I'll send you a dm to see if you are interested.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

James420 said:


> Look at the money apprentices get these days, I started off making 6.50 an hour back in 1993, near where I live now they might get lucky to get 8.00 an hour. With gas at 3.60 a gallon forget it. But its all relative, the top service guy in Dover, Delaware might get 18.00 an hour as a journeyman. An hour up the road in Wilmington, Delaware the top service guy for a company will get 27.00 an hour. The problem is as you go north to Wilmington and Philly the COL goes up. Up there you would be lucky to rent a three bedroom house for 1300 a month.
> 
> The best part is the companies down this way charge the same as the big companies do up north, but the pay has always been behind everywhere else, that's why this area is full of handymen doing plumbing, electrical and whatever else. Unless you are doing your own thing, its not easy to make a decent living.
> 
> ...


You covered a lot here.

To be honest, if I were coming up today, I probably wouldn't choose anything in the trades. 40 years ago, there wasn't much a knucklehead was able to do. Crime or construction was the choices.


----------

